# [متجدد] اسطوانة تعليم برنامج Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 م. محمد المصري



## م/محمد عبدالغني (8 أبريل 2014)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم
اسطوانة تعليم برنامج Autodesk Revit Structure 2014
Level 01
إعداد م. محمد المصري
*
*

*
*
Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 | Level 01 | Arabic Training Videos
Eng. Mohamed Elmasri | El-Masri Training Videosï»؟



Revit Course Introduction
MTV Revit Course Introduction - YouTube



Ch1 | 01 Open New Project
MTV Revit L1-Ch1-01-Open New Project - YouTube
Ch1 | 02 interface
MTV Revit L1-Ch1-02-interface - YouTube
Ch1 | 03 Zoom
MTV Revit L1-Ch1-03-Zoom - YouTube
Ch1 | 04 Family
MTV Revit L1-Ch1-04-Family - YouTube
Ch1 | 05 View Controls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0DZ4buWXEY
Ch1 | 06 Visibility Graphic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2iQYHMz_qY



Ch 2 | 01 Selecting Objects.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZYPtqOZ0ss
Ch 2 | 02 Filter, Save & Load Selection.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6fRyzqlpNw
Ch 2 | 03 Move, Copy & Rotate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUZapxr_TQ
Ch 2 | 04 Align, Array & Mirror.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uttpj3Q4WVw
Ch 2 | 05 Trim, Extend , Split & Offset.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nP5-f-_-tA



Ch 3 | 01 Levels
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TzI9AqQ8c4
Ch 3 | 02 Grids.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7fd5IdJXxM



Ch 4 | 01 Structural Vertical Columns.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0gfJvjoP1w
Ch 4 | 02 Structural Slanted & Architectural Columns 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKS1sRPQTZo



Ch 5 | 01 Walls Properties
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA92wMA0UXU
Ch 5 | 02 Drawing Walls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcb1uVVSmDo



Ch 6 | 01 Foundations Properties.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CayhEwZKDx4

وسنكمل إن شاء الله
Will Be Continue ...

------------------------
رابط تحميل البرنامج كامل + المكتبة
http://www.gulfup.com/?iUU8Hi
http://www.gulfup.com/?b4SVym
http://www.gulfup.com/?f3Og1T
http://www.gulfup.com/?JFaiFd
http://www.gulfup.com/?DsNkqO
http://www.gulfup.com/?eNthZ2
http://www.gulfup.com/?QTWAL9
http://www.gulfup.com/?XtEZdN
http://www.gulfup.com/?2ATsVm
http://www.gulfup.com/?x41ZcB
http://www.gulfup.com/?hvyH7f
------------------------
رابط تحميل البرنامج بمفرده
http://www.gulfup.com/?c867ql
http://www.gulfup.com/?emQcIa
http://www.gulfup.com/?fMC7lf
باسوورد فتح ملفاته إن وجد
http://www.gulfup.com/?1hU3xE
المكتبة بمفردها
http://www.gulfup.com/?7x93N3
*​


م/محمد عبدالغني قال:


> Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 | Level 01
> Ch 6 | 02 Drawing Foundations
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q9UaUlKYrM
> ​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ممكن روابط extension


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (8 أبريل 2014)

البروفسيير محمود قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا
> ممكن روابط extension



وفيه بارك ... وجزاك مثله
تفضل 
من رفع المهندس علاء عبد الحليم

*Autodesk Revit Extensions 2014 Multilingual | 326.7 MB*
*
Revit Extensions for Autodesk Revit 2014 extend the capabilities of Autodesk Revit 2014, Autodesk Revit Architecture 2014, Autodesk Revit MEP 2014, and Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 software in key areas, including structural analysis, modeling, reinforcement, interoperability and construction documentation.

Full details Autodesk Revit Extensions 2014 Multilingual and get links download please reading below.

*​*Platform: Win32/64

AUTODESK_REVIT_EXTENSIONS_2014-XFORCE

Home Page - 
Autodesk | 3D Design, Engineering & Entertainment Software


روابط التحميل

​http://www.gulfup.com/?txcMEP​
http://www.gulfup.com/?QGlr0e

http://www.gulfup.com/?KjmvLD

​*


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 أبريل 2014)

كلمة السر لفتح ملف المكتبة بمفردها لاتعمل


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (9 أبريل 2014)

محمد الجفري قال:


> كلمة السر لفتح ملف المكتبة بمفردها لاتعمل




جرب هذا الباسوورد أخي 
MegaEngLib.com


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (9 أبريل 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​



وجزاك مثله أخي الحبيب


----------



## محمد الجفري (9 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على كلمة السر لقدتم فك ضغط الملف


----------



## alselk2010 (9 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على هذه الدورة الاكثر من رائعة هى فعلا افضل دورة لبرنامج الريفت رايتها حتى الان نرجو تكملة رفع الدورة ب 3 levels كلها اعانكم الله على هذا العمل وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (9 أبريل 2014)

alselk2010 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على هذه الدورة الاكثر من رائعة هى فعلا افضل دورة لبرنامج الريفت رايتها حتى الان نرجو تكملة رفع الدورة ب 3 levels كلها اعانكم الله على هذا العمل وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الشهادة
وأرجو أن أكون على قدر هذه الشهادة
يا أخى نسأل الله التيسير​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (9 أبريل 2014)

Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 | Level 01
Ch 6 | 02 Drawing Foundations

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q9UaUlKYrM
​


----------



## engineer (9 أبريل 2014)

م/محمد عبدالغني قال:


> Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 | Level 01
> Ch 6 | 02 Drawing Foundations
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q9UaUlKYrM
> ​



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (9 أبريل 2014)

محمد الجفري قال:


> شكرا على كلمة السر لقدتم فك ضغط الملف



لا شكر على واجب أخي محمد​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (9 أبريل 2014)

engineer قال:


> تمت الاضافة
> جزاكم الله خيرا



وجزاك مثله على الاهتمام
نرجو المتابعة حتى تكتمل الدورة بإذن الله ...
وشكرا مقدماً ​


----------



## liza yousif (10 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
1 - ممكن فيديوهات تعليمي متقدم للاصدار 2015 الذي نزل حديثاً وعاد ليجمع الثلاثة معاً . 
2 - ممكن اعرف لماذا الايقونات في صفحة المعماري والانشائي تتكرر وعند استعمالها بشكل مغاير للاصل تصبح مخفية ولا يمكن اضهارها الا بخطوات تتضمن منها بالنهاية استعمال الاخفاء المؤقت وما فائدة او استعمال temporary view properties . 
3 - في الاصدار 2015 هذا فقدت خاصية مهمة كنت اعتمد عليها في اظهار التفاصيل للابنية الحديدية باستعمال التعشيق مع برنامج آخر ولكن هنا هل يمكن لبرنامج الرفت لوحده اضهار تفاصيل المقاطع الحديدية مثلما يعمل برنامج structural detailing or graitec ? 
مع الشكر الجزيل . ​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (11 أبريل 2014)

liza yousif قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 1 - ممكن فيديوهات تعليمي متقدم للاصدار 2015 الذي نزل حديثاً وعاد ليجمع الثلاثة معاً .
> 2 - ممكن اعرف لماذا الايقونات في صفحة المعماري والانشائي تتكرر وعند استعمالها بشكل مغاير للاصل تصبح مخفية ولا يمكن اضهارها الا بخطوات تتضمن منها بالنهاية استعمال الاخفاء المؤقت وما فائدة او استعمال temporary view properties .
> 3 - في الاصدار 2015 هذا فقدت خاصية مهمة كنت اعتمد عليها في اظهار التفاصيل للابنية الحديدية باستعمال التعشيق مع برنامج آخر ولكن هنا هل يمكن لبرنامج الرفت لوحده اضهار تفاصيل المقاطع الحديدية مثلما يعمل برنامج structural detailing or graitec ?
> مع الشكر الجزيل .  ​


1 - نحن فى انتظار Building Design Suite 2015
حتى أستطيع تنزيل المجموعة كاملة على الجهاز 
ولكن هذه ملحوظة من شركة اتوديسك
Note: Building Design Suite 2015 software will be available soon
المصدر : http://www.autodesk.com/suites/building-design-suite/free-trial

2 - لا أفهم قصدك أخي الكريم من هذه النقطة الثانية ؟؟؟
3 - فى الاصدار 2015 لم اتعامل معه ولكن ليكن فى معلوميتك أن برنامج الريفيت وحده لا يقوم بكل شيء لذا تصدر شركة اتوديسك نفسها برامج أخرى لسد هذا النقص مثل ASD و بعض الشركات الأخرى ومن أشهرهم فعلاً Graitec​


----------



## محمود علام (11 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (12 أبريل 2014)

محمود علام قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​



وجزاكم مثله ​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (14 أبريل 2014)

جميع الروابط الموجودة حتى الآن 
*وغدا سيتم تنزيل شابتر 7 إن شاء الله*
ALL THE COURSE
Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 | Level 01 | Arabic Training Videos
Eng. Mohamed Elmasri | El-Masri Training Videos
Revit Course Introduction
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSAnwVqWNrk


Ch1 | 01 Open New Project
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaLrYX_M_jw
Ch1 | 02 interface
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RJt7AkgDQc
Ch1 | 03 Zoom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfyt4_9t-cg
Ch1 | 04 Family
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux7eM2Q0UwY
Ch1 | 05 View Controls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0DZ4buWXEY
Ch1 | 06 Visibility Graphic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2iQYHMz_qY


Ch 2 | 01 Selecting Objects.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZYPtqOZ0ss
Ch 2 | 02 Filter, Save & Load Selection.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6fRyzqlpNw
Ch 2 | 03 Move, Copy & Rotate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUZapxr_TQ
Ch 2 | 04 Align, Array & Mirror.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uttpj3Q4WVw
Ch 2 | 05 Trim, Extend , Split & Offset.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nP5-f-_-tA


Ch 3 | 01 Levels
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TzI9AqQ8c4
Ch 3 | 02 Grids.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7fd5IdJXxM


Ch 4 | 01 Structural Vertical Columns.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0gfJvjoP1w
Ch 4 | 02 Structural Slanted & Architectural Columns 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKS1sRPQTZo


Ch 5 | 01 Walls Properties
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA92wMA0UXU
Ch 5 | 02 Drawing Walls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcb1uVVSmDo


Ch 6 | 01 Foundations Properties.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CayhEwZKDx4


Ch 6 | 02 Drawing Foundations.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q9UaUlKYrM


Will Be Continue ...


------------------------
رابط تحميل البرنامج كامل + المكتبة
http://www.gulfup.com/?iUU8Hi
http://www.gulfup.com/?b4SVym
http://www.gulfup.com/?f3Og1T
http://www.gulfup.com/?JFaiFd
http://www.gulfup.com/?DsNkqO
http://www.gulfup.com/?eNthZ2
http://www.gulfup.com/?QTWAL9
http://www.gulfup.com/?XtEZdN
http://www.gulfup.com/?2ATsVm
http://www.gulfup.com/?x41ZcB
http://www.gulfup.com/?hvyH7f
------------------------
رابط تحميل البرنامج بمفرده
http://www.gulfup.com/?c867ql
http://www.gulfup.com/?emQcIa
http://www.gulfup.com/?fMC7lf
باسوورد فتح ملفاته إن وجد
MegaEngLib.com
المكتبة بمفردها
http://www.gulfup.com/?7x93N3​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (14 أبريل 2014)

شابتر 7 : التسليح

Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 | Level 01
Ch 7 | 01 Reinforcement Cover



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTps33XZQpQ

Playlist
http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=ElMasriTV



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuor_8anNMkuPu52-oZF2-WJyyvFDuuu-

Youtube : Eng. Mohamed Elmasri | FB: El-Masri Training Videos
​


----------



## رشاد محمد رشاد (14 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال لو سمحت يا هندسة :
انا شغال على فرجن 2014 ومكتب الأستشارى على 2013 واللوحات لم تفتح عنه 
هل اجد حل للمشكلة وشكرا


----------



## eng_darshas (14 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم خيرا اخي الكريم 
الي من يريد باقي المحاضرات للشرح

https://www.youtube.com/user/ElMasriTV/videos
حتي الان في محاضرتان زياده عن الروابط اعلاه


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (14 أبريل 2014)

رشاد محمد رشاد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤال لو سمحت يا هندسة :
> انا شغال على فرجن 2014 ومكتب الأستشارى على 2013 واللوحات لم تفتح عنه
> هل اجد حل للمشكلة وشكرا



ايوة ما ينفعش انك تعمل ملف على ريفيت 2014 وتفتحه بفيرجن أقل 
لازم يكون نفس الفيرجن أو أعلى
فلازم تسطب عنده 2014 او 2015​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (14 أبريل 2014)

eng_darshas قال:


> جزاكم خيرا اخي الكريم
> الي من يريد باقي المحاضرات للشرح
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/ElMasriTV/videos
> حتي الان في محاضرتان زياده عن الروابط اعلاه


وجزاك مثله أخي الكريم​


----------



## رشاد محمد رشاد (15 أبريل 2014)

شكرا يا هندسة على كرمك وفقك الله وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## samehemary79 (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نفعنا الله و اياكم


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (15 أبريل 2014)

رشاد محمد رشاد قال:


> شكرا يا هندسة على كرمك وفقك الله وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات


الشكر لله 
وإن شاء الله نكملها بتوفيق الله وحده ​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (15 أبريل 2014)

Eng.El Seidy قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​



آمين وإياكم

​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (15 أبريل 2014)

samehemary79 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا و نفعنا الله و اياكم



آمين وإياكم أخي الحبيب 
وإن شاء الله نكملها بتوفيق من الله وحده ​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (16 أبريل 2014)

ونتــــــــــابع ....
Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 | Level 01

Ch 7 | 02 Column Reinforcement
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDb6MLuQWHw

Eng. Mohamed Elmasri | El-Masri Training Videos​


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (16 أبريل 2014)

_جزاك الله خيرا

_
​​


----------



## ahmed7788 (17 أبريل 2014)

الللهم اجعله عملا خالصا من اجلك واجزيه عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (17 أبريل 2014)

eng.mostafa1990 قال:


> _جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> _
> ​



وجزاك مثله أخي ​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (17 أبريل 2014)

ahmed7788 قال:


> الللهم اجعله عملا خالصا من اجلك واجزيه عنا خير الجزاء



آميــــــــــــــــن ​


----------



## محمود علام (18 أبريل 2014)

سؤال للمتخصصين 
لو رسمت حوائط معمارى على الرسم ألإنشائى الحوائط لا تظهر و البرنامج يعطى رسالة تعديل (setting view) 
ممكن حد يعرف إزاى ده


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (18 أبريل 2014)

محمود علام قال:


> سؤال للمتخصصين
> لو رسمت حوائط معمارى على الرسم ألإنشائى الحوائط لا تظهر و البرنامج يعطى رسالة تعديل (setting view)
> ممكن حد يعرف إزاى ده


ممكن توريني الصورة ​


----------



## محمود علام (19 أبريل 2014)

شكر للإهتمامك و مرفق 2 صورة لرديين مختلفين من البرنامج رد مع structural plan و floor plan
لو ممكن سؤال أخر
لما أرسم تسليح العمود لمبنى أكثر من دور يرسم التسليح من الدور اللى برسم فيه وللإدوار السفلية و لا يرسم التسليح فى أخر دور حتى لو رسمت فى أخر دور ؟
سواء رسمت بنفسى أو عن طريق extensions


----------



## liza yousif (19 أبريل 2014)

مشكور استاذ على الفيديوهات التعليمية ولكن ممكن فيديوهات عن استعمالات الـ phase & phase filter , demolation, box scope, monitor وكيفية استعمالاتها وفوائدها ... مع الشكر الجزيل​


----------



## liza yousif (20 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم م . محمد 
من خلال ملاحظتي للفيديو عرفت بان لديك خيرة ببرنامج navisworks manage فهل ممكن عمل فيديوهات تعليمي له - قدر المستطاع ( مستوى مبتدأ ومستوى متوسط ومستوى متقدم ) شاكراً فضلك بكل الأحوال . ​


----------



## liza yousif (20 أبريل 2014)

عفواً ( خبرة )​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (20 أبريل 2014)

liza yousif قال:


> مشكور استاذ على الفيديوهات التعليمية ولكن ممكن فيديوهات عن استعمالات الـ phase & phase filter , demolation, box scope, monitor وكيفية استعمالاتها وفوائدها ... مع الشكر الجزيل​



إن شاء الله ... هذه الأشياء ضمن محتوى الكورس بالفعل ولكن بعضها لها مستوى آخر غير المستوى الأول . ولكن سنتناولها بالشرح إن شاء الله .​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (20 أبريل 2014)

liza yousif قال:


> السلام عليكم م . محمد
> من خلال ملاحظتي للفيديو عرفت بان لديك خيرة ببرنامج navisworks manage فهل ممكن عمل فيديوهات تعليمي له - قدر المستطاع ( مستوى مبتدأ ومستوى متوسط ومستوى متقدم ) شاكراً فضلك بكل الأحوال . ​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

جزاك الله خيرا على المتابعة

وفى خلال شهرين بإذن الله ستكون هذه الكورسات ( التى فى الصورة ) جاهزة بإذن الله وسيتم رفعها إن شاء الله.
وذلك لانشغالى فى هذه الفترة ببعض الأمور
والكورسات التى سيتم رفعها هى


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (20 أبريل 2014)

liza yousif قال:


> عفواً ( خبرة )​




لقد قرأتها خبرة فى الأصل :34:​


----------



## Mohamed Shaaban007 (20 أبريل 2014)

رائع جدا

هل هناك شرح اخر لنفس البرنامج يخص اعمال الكهرباء والميكانيكا؟؟


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (20 أبريل 2014)

وما زلنا إلى الأمام - بفضل الله وحده -
شابتر 7



Ch 7 | 01 Reinforcement Cover.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTps33XZQpQ
Ch 7 | 02 Column Reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDb6MLuQWHw
Ch 7 | 03 Beam Reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQG0osFlTdo





ALL THE COURSE


Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 | Level 01 | Arabic Training Videos
Eng. Mohamed Elmasri | El-Masri Training Videos﻿

Revit Course Introduction
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSAnwVqWNrk


Ch1 | 01 Open New Project
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaLrYX_M_jw
Ch1 | 02 interface
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RJt7AkgDQc
Ch1 | 03 Zoom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfyt4_9t-cg
Ch1 | 04 Family
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux7eM2Q0UwY
Ch1 | 05 View Controls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0DZ4buWXEY
Ch1 | 06 Visibility Graphic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2iQYHMz_qY


Ch 2 | 01 Selecting Objects.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZYPtqOZ0ss
Ch 2 | 02 Filter, Save & Load Selection.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6fRyzqlpNw
Ch 2 | 03 Move, Copy & Rotate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUZapxr_TQ
Ch 2 | 04 Align, Array & Mirror.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uttpj3Q4WVw
Ch 2 | 05 Trim, Extend , Split & Offset.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nP5-f-_-tA


Ch 3 | 01 Levels
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TzI9AqQ8c4
Ch 3 | 02 Grids.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7fd5IdJXxM


Ch 4 | 01 Structural Vertical Columns.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0gfJvjoP1w
Ch 4 | 02 Structural Slanted & Architectural Columns 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKS1sRPQTZo


Ch 5 | 01 Walls Properties
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA92wMA0UXU
Ch 5 | 02 Drawing Walls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcb1uVVSmDo


Ch 6 | 01 Foundations Properties.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CayhEwZKDx4
Ch 6 | 02 Drawing Foundations.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q9UaUlKYrM




Ch 7 | 01 Reinforcement Cover.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTps33XZQpQ
Ch 7 | 02 Column Reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDb6MLuQWHw
Ch 7 | 03 Beam Reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQG0osFlTdo​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (20 أبريل 2014)

mohamed shaaban007 قال:


> رائع جدا
> 
> هل هناك شرح اخر لنفس البرنامج يخص اعمال الكهرباء والميكانيكا؟؟


إن شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من الريفيت الإنشائي
سيكون هناك مستويين للريفيت الـ mep 
مستوى مبتدأ - مستوى متقدم​


----------



## civil mo7amed (20 أبريل 2014)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس لما اعمل تكرار للسلم بتطلعلي الرسالة دي وما بيعملش تكرار وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعل ما تقدمونه في موازين حسناتكم إن شاء الله


----------



## رشاد محمد رشاد (20 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
الشرح اكثر من رائع تسلم على هذا الجهد . 
لى سؤال او سمحت . كيف اظهر الكتابة تلاقائيا على العمود او البيم او اى عنصر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود علام (20 أبريل 2014)

شكر للإهتمامك و مرفق 2 صورة لرديين مختلفين من البرنامج رد مع structural plan و floor plan
لو ممكن سؤال أخر
لما أرسم تسليح العمود لمبنى أكثر من دور يرسم التسليح من الدور اللى برسم فيه وللإدوار السفلية و لا يرسم التسليح فى أخر دور حتى لو رسمت فى أخر دور ؟
سواء رسمت بنفسى أو عن طريق extensions
​


----------



## liza yousif (20 أبريل 2014)

بعد التحية والاحترام : جزاك الله خير الجزاء م .محمد 
ساثقل عليك بالاسئلة والمطاليب معذرةً
1 - كيف اتعامل بالبرنامج بما يخص الاسس الملاصقة لحدود ملكية الجيران بحيث لاتخرج حافة الخرسانة المسلحة للاساس عن حدود ملكية الارض التي اقيم عليها المنشأ . 
2 - هل ممكن استعمال البرنامج في اعادة تأهيل مبنى خصوصاً وان الايعاز demolish قد يؤكد توفر الامكانية للبرنامج بالتعامل مع الابنية المراد اعادة تأهيلها ؟وياحبذا اذا امكن كورس عليها في الوقت الذي تكون فيه متفرغاً . 
3 - في الفيديوهات التي لاحظتها بالمستوى الاول فانا على احر من الجمر بانتظار الكورس المتقدم بالتعامل مع الطاقة energy من كل الجوانب المتعلقة بالموضوع وهو بالفعل غير مطروق ولاتتعامل معه بقية البرامج . وياحبذا ولو فديوهات تعليمية متوفرة لديك الان تحضيراً واتحظر بها للمتقدم حتى ولو من مصادر اجنبية علما فانا قد اختلف عن الاخرين واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا ... فانا اعمل على الحاسبة " برامج الهندسة المدنية" لساعات طويلة جداً وبشكل متواصل يصل الى 14 ساعة او اكثر باليوم الواحد لظروف خاصة بي . 
4 - انا استعمل برنامج graitec لحل موضوع التراكيب التي تربط المقاطع الحديدية ولكون مكتبته اوسع من الـ structural detailing وتهمني بحساب الكلف ولكونه متعشق مع برنامج الرفت والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل برنامج الرفت 2014 فيه هذه التفاصيل ولو بالنزر اليسير منها مثلما ببرنامج structural detailing فاستعمالي لها في مجال عملي . 
5 - في حالات معينة خصوصاً في الدرج المفتوح الكونكريتي " السلالم " كيف يمكن التعامل مع ايعازات الرنامج لاجل ضمها في الجدار المحاذي لها وفي بعض السلالم والتي يكون شكلها غي مألوف واعرف كيف اتعامل بانشائها من داخل البرنامج باستعمال creat sketch الخ ولكن كيف يمكن دمجها وتعشيقها مع الجدار المجاور لها وباختلاف انواع المواد المستعملة بانشائها ( حديدية , كونكريتية ) 
6 - هل البرنامج يتعامل مع الابنية compost steel with concrete اي بمعنى ادق عمود لبه مقطع حديدي ومحاط بخرسانة مسلحة وكيف .
مع خالص تمنياتي وشكري وامتناني لحظرتكم وسعة البال لمطاليبي وشكراً

​


----------



## eng-sharif (21 أبريل 2014)

ماهو برنامج للريفيت الـ mep


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (22 أبريل 2014)

liza yousif قال:


> بعد التحية والاحترام : جزاك الله خير الجزاء م .محمد
> ساثقل عليك بالاسئلة والمطاليب معذرةً
> 1 - كيف اتعامل بالبرنامج بما يخص الاسس الملاصقة لحدود ملكية الجيران بحيث لاتخرج حافة الخرسانة المسلحة للاساس عن حدود ملكية الارض التي اقيم عليها المنشأ .
> ​


وجزاك مثله
1 - يمكنك رسم الأساسات بأى شكل وفى أى مكان وبمجرد معرفة حدود الأرض الخاصة بالمنشأ يمكن رسم reference plane ( كما فى فيديو رسم تسليح العمود )
Ch 7 | 02 Column Reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDb6MLuQWHw
وكذلك يمكن عمل محاذاة بأمر Align ( كما فى فيديو Align فى الشباتر الأولى من الكورس )​Ch 2 | 04 Align, Array & Mirror.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uttpj3Q4WVw​
​


liza yousif قال:


> 2 - هل ممكن استعمال البرنامج في اعادة تأهيل مبنى خصوصاً وان الايعاز demolish قد يؤكد توفر الامكانية للبرنامج بالتعامل مع الابنية المراد اعادة تأهيلها ؟وياحبذا اذا امكن كورس عليها في الوقت الذي تكون فيه متفرغاً .
> 
> ​


​2 - نعم خاصية ال Demolish لها أداة خاصة بها فى البرنامج باستعمال demolition plan وسوف أقوم بشرحها إن شاء الله وهى ضمن ال outlines الخاصة بالكورس

​


liza yousif قال:


> 3 - في الفيديوهات التي لاحظتها بالمستوى الاول فانا على احر من الجمر بانتظار الكورس المتقدم بالتعامل مع الطاقة energy من كل الجوانب المتعلقة بالموضوع وهو بالفعل غير مطروق ولاتتعامل معه بقية البرامج . وياحبذا ولو فديوهات تعليمية متوفرة لديك الان تحضيراً واتحظر بها للمتقدم حتى ولو من مصادر اجنبية علما فانا قد اختلف عن الاخرين واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا ... فانا اعمل على الحاسبة " برامج الهندسة المدنية" لساعات طويلة جداً وبشكل متواصل يصل الى 14 ساعة او اكثر باليوم الواحد لظروف خاصة بي .
> ​


​ 3 - وأنا أيضا مشتاق كثيرا لكى أصل فى الشرح إلى المستوى الثالث إن شاء الله
وبالنسبة لموضوع الطاقة ... فلكى أكون صريحا بعض الشيء 
فيجب أن يكون الشخص الذي يريد أن يعمل Energy Study على المنشأ ... لديه حساب مفعل على أتوديسك وهذا الحساب ليس الحساب المجاني بل يجب دفع مبلغ لكي يصبح مفعل ورخصته مفعلة حتى يقوم بعمل دراسة الطاقة للمنشأ وحتى الآن لم يستطع أحد عملها إلا بالحساب المرخص المدفوع
فإذا قمت بشراء حساب فساعتها يمكن عمل هذه الدراسة واتباع الفيديو الذي سأقوم بشرح كيفية عمل الدراسة فيه - إن شاء الله -

​


liza yousif قال:


> 4 - انا استعمل برنامج graitec لحل موضوع التراكيب التي تربط المقاطع الحديدية ولكون مكتبته اوسع من الـ structural detailing وتهمني بحساب الكلف ولكونه متعشق مع برنامج الرفت والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل برنامج الرفت 2014 فيه هذه التفاصيل ولو بالنزر اليسير منها مثلما ببرنامجstructural detailing فاستعمالي لها في مجال عملي .
> ​


​ 4 - برنامج ال Graitec جيد جدا وأثبت جدارته فى المجال المذكور فى الأعلى نعم
وقامت شركة أتوديسك بعمل برنامجين أحدهما Autodesk Advanced Steel الخاص بالقطاعات الاستيل من أجل أن الريفيت لا يستطيع رسم تفاصيل الاستيل بدقة وهذه من عيوبه ولكنه فى خصائصه يكون مظبط كل شيء ... بمعنى أنه إذا أرسلت الملف إلى أى برنامج فسوف يفهم أن القطاعات مرسومة بشكل معين وهكذا ... فيمكنك استعمال إما ASD يعنى AutoCAD Structural detailing
أو AAS يعنى Autodesk Advanced Steel
​


liza yousif قال:


> 5 - في حالات معينة خصوصاً في الدرج المفتوح الكونكريتي " السلالم " كيف يمكن التعامل مع ايعازات الرنامج لاجل ضمها في الجدار المحاذي لها وفي بعض السلالم والتي يكون شكلها غي مألوف واعرف كيف اتعامل بانشائها من داخل البرنامج باستعمال creat sketch الخ ولكن كيف يمكن دمجها وتعشيقها مع الجدار المجاور لها وباختلاف انواع المواد المستعملة بانشائها ( حديدية , كونكريتية )
> ​


​

 5 - حسب فهمى للكلام فإن رسم السلالم باحترافية وبأى شكل من الأشكال سوف يكون بإذن الله قريبا جدا وهو أول ما سأقوم بشرحه فى المستوى الثالث .. مع العلم أنى سأقوم بالشرح فى الثلاث مستويات مع بعض يعنى سأرفع فيديوهات فى الثلاث فيديوهات فى نفس الوقت حتى تعم الفائدة
​


liza yousif قال:


> 6 - هل البرنامج يتعامل مع الابنية compost steel with concrete اي بمعنى ادق عمود له مقطع حديدي ومحاط بخرسانة مسلحة وكيف .
> ​


​

6 - نعم ولفهم كيفية عمل عمود مركب من مادتين يجب فهم كيفية التعامل مع الـ Family وهذا أيضا فى المستوى الثالث حيث نقوم بعمل عمود خرسانة عادى جدا ونزرع بداخله عمود ستيل فى نفس المكان وبنفس السنتر حتى يكون العمودان Composite تماما
​


liza yousif قال:


> مع خالص تمنياتي وشكري وامتناني لحظرتكم وسعة البال لمطاليبي وشكراً
> ​


​


وأتمنى أن أكون أفدتك قدر علمي واستطاعتي وأهلا بك فى أى وقت
م. محمد المصري

​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (22 أبريل 2014)

eng-sharif قال:


> ماهو برنامج للريفيت الـ mep


هو الريفيت الخاص بالمهندسين المكيانيكا و الكهرباء و الصحية
Mechanical =M
Electrical = E
Pumping = P

راجع فيديو المقدمة لمزيد من التفصيل
Revit Course Introduction
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSAnwVqWNrk

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuor_8anNMkuPu52-oZF2-WJyyvFDuuu-​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (22 أبريل 2014)

civil mo7amed قال:


> لو سمحت يا بشمهندس لما اعمل تكرار للسلم بتطلعلي الرسالة دي وما بيعملش تكرار وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعل ما تقدمونه في موازين حسناتكم إن شاء الله
> مشاهدة المرفق 98564


اختر السلم واعمله Edit ثم قم باختيار القلبة الأولى ثم قم بالذهاب إلى قائمة properties اللى فى الجمب وهتلاقى فيه اختيار جمبه علامة صح Check box يعنى .. اسمه End with riser غير علامة الصح اللى عليه يعنى لو كانت موجودة شيلها ولو كانت مش موجودة حطها
ولازم تتأكد إن ارتفاع السلم هو ارتفاع الدور عشان يطلع معاك صح
وقولى على النتيجة وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (22 أبريل 2014)

رشاد محمد رشاد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشرح اكثر من رائع تسلم على هذا الجهد .
> لى سؤال او سمحت . كيف اظهر الكتابة تلاقائيا على العمود او البيم او اى عنصر ولك جزيل الشكر



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسلم أخي على المتابعة والتقييم
ولكن بالنسبة لسؤالك ...
ما معنى إظهار الكتابة ؟؟؟
هل تقصد الـ tags ؟؟​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (22 أبريل 2014)

محمود علام قال:


> شكر للإهتمامك و مرفق 2 صورة لرديين مختلفين من البرنامج رد مع structural plan و floor plan
> لو ممكن سؤال أخر
> لما أرسم تسليح العمود لمبنى أكثر من دور يرسم التسليح من الدور اللى برسم فيه وللإدوار السفلية و لا يرسم التسليح فى أخر دور حتى لو رسمت فى أخر دور ؟
> سواء رسمت بنفسى أو عن طريق extensions
> ​


بصراحة لا أستطيع فهم الصور ولكن بالنسبة للتكرار وكيفيته سوف يكون قريبا فى شابتر 9 الخاص بال floors وتكرار العناصر كلها إن شاء الله​


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (22 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 

م. محمد بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنين اللا من اتى الله بقلب سليم وجعله زخرا لك فى الدنيا والاخرة وهذا من زكاة العلم وجازاك الله كل خير 

لى سؤال عند حضرتك عايز اعمل مسقط معمارى واضيف عليه المحاور والاعمدة مثل ما بنعمل فى الاوتوكاد يعنى اخد المحاور والاعمدة واطابقها مع المعمارى وتكون المخططات المعماريه فيها الاعمده الخرسانية كيف ذلك فى الريفيت ؟؟

سؤال اخر كيف يمكننى فتح ملف قمت بالعمل فيه على الريفيت 2015 واريد فتحه على ريفيت 2013 هل يمكن ذلك وكيف يتم هذا ؟؟

وجازاك الله كل خير


----------



## memoo101 (22 أبريل 2014)

· طريقة تحطيط الاعمدة بالنسبة للمحاور وكذلكالقواعد العادية والمسلحة
· طريقة اضافة خرسانات باجهادات مختلفة LEAN CONCRETE & PLAIN CONCRETE& REINFORCEMENTCONCRETE تحت القواعدالمسلحة وكذلك الفرشات تحت السملات
· كيفية رسم حديد القواعد المسلحة علي شكل حرف L رجل ورجل مع العلم ان الكود البريطانيوالامريكي لا يستخدم مثل هذه الارجل والبعض يستخدم علي شكل حرف U
· هل من طريقة لرسم حدود المنشأ الخارجية كبلاطةواحدة ثم عمل تقسيم لها الي بلاطات كل واحدة منها محاطة باربع كمرات ثم تعديلتخانة كل بلاطة ( زي DIVIDEببرنامج SAP)
· طريقة رسم السلالم ببرنامج ASD سواء قلبة او قلبتين او ثلاث قلبات او حتي اربعقلبات
· اعاني كثيرا من رسم لوحة تفاصيل الكمرات فهل منطريقة لرسمها بالبساطة كما في الرسومات المرفقة وهل من طريقة لرسم حديد بشكلتقريبي للكمرات ثم عمل التعديلات اللازمة للحديد طبقا للجدوال الموجودة باللوحاتالتصميمة
· طريقة لحصر الحديد طبقا للكود المصري والذي ياخذفي اعتباره تقليل طول السيخ طبقا لعدد الدورانات الموجدة بالسيخ وكذلك طول قفلالرباط بالكانة
· لوحات القواعد والاساسات يكون هناك اكثر من قاعدة مسلحة بنفس الاسم ق1 وكذلك اكثرمن قاعدة عادية التي تحت القواعد المسلحة نفسها بنفس اسم القواعد المسلحة ولكنبابعاد مختلفة وmaterial مختلفة فكيف يتثني لي ذلك


----------



## liza yousif (22 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم م. محمد
شكراً على الاجابة الوافية على اسئلتي المطولة واعتذر ان كنت قد ارهقتك بها . نعم بعد كتابتي لرسالتي السابقة قد جربت بما يخص الاسس ونفس الذي تفضلت به . اما برنامج الان الـ ( structurail detailing , graitec ) فهنالك مشكلة وقد راسلت الى الاستاذ علاء ولازلت ابحث في النت للوصول الى حلها تتعلق مع الاصدار 2014 للرفت , وعلى العموم انا بانتظار محاظراتك القيمة التي اثريت بها علينا ولا زلت وممتن لك على المعلومة بخصوص موضوع Energy Study فلابأس بخصوص الاشتراك فكل ما في الامر فانا من العراق وفي حقول النفط المنتشرة في جنوب العراق والظروف الجوية السيئة من تلوثات وانبعاثات حرارية وغيرها هو الذي دعاني للتركيز على الموضوع والالحاح فبمجرد ان اكون ملماً باستعمالها ستكون الشركات النفطية الاجنبية العاملة هناك بمسؤوليتها توفير كل المستلزمات وحتى الحواسيب , واكرر مرة ثانية شكري وامتناني وان يديم عليكم بالصحة والعافية ويجزيك الله الجزاء الاوفي في الآخرة والسلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته . 
​


----------



## liza yousif (22 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم م . محمد 
لاترهق نفسك ووتكلف بدفع حساب من مالك الخاص لاجل البرنامج فساحاول الاتصال باقاربي من خارج العراق وقد اتوصل من خلالهم على نسخ تعليمية بالمجان واعطيها اليك . 
​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (24 أبريل 2014)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> م. محمد بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنين اللا من اتى الله بقلب سليم وجعله زخرا لك فى الدنيا والاخرة وهذا من زكاة العلم وجازاك الله كل خير
> 
> لى سؤال عند حضرتك عايز اعمل مسقط معمارى واضيف عليه المحاور والاعمدة مثل ما بنعمل فى الاوتوكاد يعنى اخد المحاور والاعمدة واطابقها مع المعمارى وتكون المخططات المعماريه فيها الاعمده الخرسانية كيف ذلك فى الريفيت ؟؟



وفيك بارك أخي الحبيب وتقبل الله منا ومنكم
يتم عمل ذلك بأداة Copy Monitor وسوف أقوم بشرحها قريبا
ولكن يمكنك عمل copy للمحاور من نقطة ما وعمل لها Paste من نفس ال Base Point هذه




eng.a.h2009 قال:


> سؤال اخر كيف يمكننى فتح ملف قمت بالعمل فيه على الريفيت 2015 واريد فتحه على ريفيت 2013 هل يمكن ذلك وكيف يتم هذا ؟؟



لا يمكن فتح ملف ريفيت على إصدار قديم وقد تم عمله على ريفيت بإصدار جديد
يجب تنزيل الإصدار الذي تم عمله به حتى يتم فتحه للأسف !!!


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (24 أبريل 2014)

memoo101 قال:


> · طريقة تحطيط الاعمدة بالنسبة للمحاور وكذلك القواعد العادية والمسلحة


راجع الفيديوهات هذه​
Ch 6 | 01 Foundations Properties.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CayhEwZKDx4
Ch 6 | 02 Drawing Foundations.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q9UaUlKYrM
​


memoo101 قال:


> · طريقة اضافة خرسانات باجهادات مختلفة LEAN CONCRETE & PLAIN CONCRETE& REINFORCEMENTCONCRETE تحت القواعدالمسلحة وكذلك الفرشات تحت السملات


راجع الفيديوهات هذه
فيها كيفية إضافة خرسانة ذات خصائص مختلفة
​Ch 4 | 01 Structural Vertical Columns.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0gfJvjoP1w​



memoo101 قال:


> · كيفية رسم حديد القواعد المسلحة علي شكل حرف L رجل ورجل مع العلم ان الكود البريطاني والامريكي لا يستخدم مثل هذه الارجل والبعض يستخدم علي شكل حرف U


اختر القاعدة ثم Rebar 
ثم اختر شكل حرف U من الجانب
ويمكن مراجعة هذه الفيديوهات لكيفية عمل ذلك

فإنك إذا شاهدتهم عرفت كيفية تسليح أى عنصر بعد ذلك إن شاء الله
Ch 7 | 01 Reinforcement Cover.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTps33XZQpQ
Ch 7 | 02 Column Reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDb6MLuQWHw
Ch 7 | 03 Beam Reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQG0osFlTdo
Ch 7 | 04 Area Reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdAO7cJ9JZc

وهذه الفيديوهات لها بقية تجدها هنا
https://www.facebook.com/MasriTV
و هنا
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuor_8anNMkuPu52-oZF2-WJyyvFDuuu-





memoo101 قال:


> · هل من طريقة لرسم حدود المنشأ الخارجية كبلاطة واحدة ثم عمل تقسيم لها الي بلاطات كل واحدة منها محاطة باربع كمرات ثم تعديل تخانة كل بلاطة ( زي DIVIDEببرنامج SAP)



يمكن ذلك إن شاء الله ويمكنك تقسيم أى عنصر إنشائي باستخدام أمر split
راجع هذا الفيديو

Ch 2 | 05 Trim, Extend , Split & Offset.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nP5-f-_-tA




memoo101 قال:


> · طريقة رسم السلالم ببرنامج ASD سواء قلبة او قلبتين او ثلاث قلبات او حتي اربع قلبات



سأقوم بعمل فيديوهات لهذا البرنامج قريبا .. فأبشر !





memoo101 قال:


> · طريقة لحصر الحديد طبقا للكود المصري والذي ياخذ في اعتباره تقليل طول السيخ طبقا لعدد الدورانات الموجدة بالسيخ وكذلك طول قفل الرباط بالكانة



بالنسبة للحصر فهذا فى شابتر 13 إن شاء الله




memoo101 قال:


> · لوحات القواعد والاساسات يكون هناك اكثر من قاعدة مسلحة بنفس الاسم ق1 وكذلك اكثر من قاعدة عادية التي تحت القواعد المسلحة نفسها بنفس اسم القواعد المسلحة ولكن بابعاد مختلفة وmaterial مختلفة فكيف يتثني لي ذلك



نعم هذا سهل جدا

حاول تشوف الفيديوهات بالترتيب حتى تستطيع التعامل مع الريفيت كما تشاء إن شاء الله

Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 | Level 01 | Arabic Training Videos
Eng. Mohamed Elmasri | El-Masri Training Videos
Revit Course Introduction
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSAnwVqWNrk

Ch1 | 01 Open New Project
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaLrYX_M_jw
Ch1 | 02 interface
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RJt7AkgDQc
Ch1 | 03 Zoom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfyt4_9t-cg
Ch1 | 04 Family
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux7eM2Q0UwY
Ch1 | 05 View Controls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0DZ4buWXEY
Ch1 | 06 Visibility Graphic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2iQYHMz_qY

Ch 2 | 01 Selecting Objects.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZYPtqOZ0ss
Ch 2 | 02 Filter, Save & Load Selection.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6fRyzqlpNw
Ch 2 | 03 Move, Copy & Rotate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUZapxr_TQ
Ch 2 | 04 Align, Array & Mirror.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uttpj3Q4WVw
Ch 2 | 05 Trim, Extend , Split & Offset.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nP5-f-_-tA

Ch 3 | 01 Levels
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TzI9AqQ8c4
Ch 3 | 02 Grids.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7fd5IdJXxM

Ch 4 | 01 Structural Vertical Columns.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0gfJvjoP1w
Ch 4 | 02 Structural Slanted & Architectural Columns 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKS1sRPQTZo

Ch 5 | 01 Walls Properties
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA92wMA0UXU
Ch 5 | 02 Drawing Walls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcb1uVVSmDo

Ch 6 | 01 Foundations Properties.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CayhEwZKDx4
Ch 6 | 02 Drawing Foundations.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q9UaUlKYrM

Ch 7 | 01 Reinforcement Cover.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTps33XZQpQ
Ch 7 | 02 Column Reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDb6MLuQWHw
Ch 7 | 03 Beam Reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQG0osFlTdo
Ch 7 | 04 Area Reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdAO7cJ9JZc

Will Be Continue ...

​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (24 أبريل 2014)

liza yousif قال:


> السلام عليكم م. محمد
> شكراً على الاجابة الوافية على اسئلتي المطولة واعتذر ان كنت قد ارهقتك بها . نعم بعد كتابتي لرسالتي السابقة قد جربت بما يخص الاسس ونفس الذي تفضلت به . اما برنامج الان الـ ( structurail detailing , graitec ) فهنالك مشكلة وقد راسلت الى الاستاذ علاء ولازلت ابحث في النت للوصول الى حلها تتعلق مع الاصدار 2014 للرفت , وعلى العموم انا بانتظار محاظراتك القيمة التي اثريت بها علينا ولا زلت وممتن لك على المعلومة بخصوص موضوع Energy Study فلابأس بخصوص الاشتراك فكل ما في الامر فانا من العراق وفي حقول النفط المنتشرة في جنوب العراق والظروف الجوية السيئة من تلوثات وانبعاثات حرارية وغيرها هو الذي دعاني للتركيز على الموضوع والالحاح فبمجرد ان اكون ملماً باستعمالها ستكون الشركات النفطية الاجنبية العاملة هناك بمسؤوليتها توفير كل المستلزمات وحتى الحواسيب , واكرر مرة ثانية شكري وامتناني وان يديم عليكم بالصحة والعافية ويجزيك الله الجزاء الاوفي في الآخرة والسلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته .
> ​


على الرحب و السعة 
وإن شاء الله أكون عند حسن الظن لك​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (24 أبريل 2014)

liza yousif قال:


> السلام عليكم م . محمد
> لاترهق نفسك ووتكلف بدفع حساب من مالك الخاص لاجل البرنامج فساحاول الاتصال باقاربي من خارج العراق وقد اتوصل من خلالهم على نسخ تعليمية بالمجان واعطيها اليك .
> ​



فى الانتظار وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## descovery_2000 (26 أبريل 2014)

ارجوا اكمال الدروس تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (29 أبريل 2014)

descovery_2000 قال:


> ارجوا اكمال الدروس تقبل تحياتي


سأكمل إن شاء الله​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (29 أبريل 2014)

توضيح سريع



دى روابط ال extension للإصدار 2014


http://www.gulfup.com/?txcMEP

http://www.gulfup.com/?QGlr0e

http://www.gulfup.com/?KjmvLD


ولا يوجد ل 2015 حاليا 
لذلك لم ابدا فى شرحه حتى تكتمل الإضافات الخاصة به

واما إضافة النقل من الريفيت للروبوت فهذا هو رابطها




http://www.gulfup.com/?UsasF6​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (30 أبريل 2014)

Ch 7 | 05 Wall Reinforcement.

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDpHG3cFSPc[/URL]

Eng. Mohamed Elmasri | El-Masri Training Videos​


----------



## رشاد محمد رشاد (30 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (1 مايو 2014)

رشاد محمد رشاد قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك



آمين و إيَّاك​


----------



## احمد بدة (1 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (1 مايو 2014)

مشاركة ممتازة بارك الله فيك ارجو التثبيت لتعم الفائدة


----------



## liza yousif (1 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم م . محمد 
بعد التحية والاحترام :- 
1- وجدت في الـ you tube فيديوهات تعليمية تخص موضوع الـ energy ولكن يبدو تطبيقه على الحاسبة الشخصية سيكون صعباً فبالرغم من مواصفة حاسبتي العالية الا ان الـ ram & cpu بدأ بالارتفاع عندما طبقت برامج متقدمة مرتبطة بالرفت ( structure generator وهناك برنامج مهم ملحق تصل اليه من الـ x change اسمه ومعاذ الله من معناه الحرفي prescient design ويهتم بالابنية الصديقة للبيئة . 
2- يمكنك الدخول في اليو تيوب وكتابة bim method ستحصل على فيديوهات مقدمة عن برنامج الرفت . 
3- اعتقد ساتمكن من الاستعاضة عن برنامج الـ graitec & structurail detailing من خلال الـ extension نفسه وحل موضوع الـ joints فتبين حساباته التصميمية وانواعه وجدتها في sds/2 3013 ومتوافق مع الرفت 2014 وايضاً لايمكنني استكمال تنصيبه وابقى على استعمال النسخة التجريبية . 
4- اعود واوضح بان الـ energy سيكون مستحيلاً تطبيقه على حاسباتنا واقصد في العراق وذلك لان البرامج لدينا كلها مهكرة وليست اصلية والبرنامج لكي يتفعل مع شركة اوتو ديسك سيطلب الـ serail number او غيره وهو غير موجود كون نسخ التنصيب للبرنامج غير اصلية . 
5- اعتقد حسب علمي بان التركيز على الـ prescient deign مهم ومفيد جداً ويحتاج الى التعمق فيه علماً يمكن الحصول على فيديوهات تعليمية عنه بكتابة العنوان على اليوتيوب وهو سهل التعلم ولكن يحتاج الى حاسبة ذات رام 16 او 32 فرام 8 لايكفي ويؤذي الحاسبة اما موضوع structure generator فهو موضوع ضخم ويحتاج لتعلمه كما في تعلم الروبوت وكذلك sds/2 فيه ملحق لبرنامج مختص بالحسابات التصميمية للـ stifners , base plate ... الخ . 
ارجو قد قدمت بعض المعلومات المفيدة بالرغم من صعوبة توضيحها بالتفصيل لضخامة الموضوع ولسوء حالتي الصحية وساظل بتواصل معك لان برنامج الرفت 2014 قد قلل على حاسبتي العبئ الكبير من يرامج مثل 3dsmax, quantity take off, csi bridge2014... الخ . 
وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري وفائق احترامي . 

​


----------



## liza yousif (2 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم م . محمد 
هل لديك فكرة عن csc & fastrak وفرقهما عن الـ robot ؟ 
مع الشكر الجزيل . 
​


----------



## liza yousif (2 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم م . محمد 
هل لديك فكرة عن csc & fastrak وفرقهما عن الـ robot ؟ 
مع الشكر الجزيل . 
​


----------



## ahmed7788 (2 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى في الله م/ محمد المصرى 
جزاك الله خيرا ..وتحية خاصة من بلد الحبيب. أدعو لك الله من كل قلبى أن يكون في ميزان حسناتك ويجعله صدقة جارية لك ..بارك الله فيكم على الرحب والسعة وتخصيص جزء من وقتك لتفيدنا بعلمك..
أخى الحبيب منذ سنوات كنت مهتم بعمل جسر كوبرى على برنامج الريفت لكن للأسف ما أكتمل العمل لان الدعامة الحاملة للجيردر لها شكل غريب فكانت فكرتى أن أعمل لها تيمبلت ولكن دون جدوى وخاصة ما يهمنى هو التسليح فلو عندك ما يفيدنا .. تفضلوا به وجزاكم الله خير وعذرا للاطالة.


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (12 مايو 2014)

Autodesk Revit Structure 2014 | Level 01

Ch 7 | 06 Stair Reinforcement

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-BUaLP_niE
​


----------



## ahmed7788 (12 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد
شاكرين ومقدرين مجههودك اللهم اجعله بميزان حسناتك واجعله صدقة جارية لك.

أتمنى كنت جاوبتنى عن سؤالى السابق ؟
استفسار اخر لو تكرمت علينا ؟؟ هل من طريقة لتصدير العنصر لبرنامج استركشر ديتيلنج من البرنامج بدون استخدام قائمة extension


----------



## liza yousif (12 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم م . محمد 
1- بخصوص موضوع الـ energy يمكنك عمل اشتراك في الـ auto desk 360 بدون ثمن وذلك بمجرد ادخال المعلومات عندما تظهر رسالة الاشتراك بالموقع وفيها التعليمات وانا الان لديّ اشتراك في الموقع وقد جربته بموضوع الـ energy وذلك من خلال المسطرة المجاورة sign in اي بمعنى آخر هو نفس الاشتراك للدخول الى الـ autodesk seek وما الى ذلك اي مجاني .
2- ممكن طلب مساعدة ( يوجد لف لم اتمكن من معرفة اسمه وكيف ادخله في الرفت 2014 وهو من ملحقاته ومختص بعمل التوصيلات المعدنية فقد تبين لي بان برنامج ( fastrak , csc ) يستعملان للتحليل مثل اي برنامج تحليلي ولكن يعملان فقط على البليت وسمكها والبراشيم والبراغي ومسافاتها ويعملان جنباً الى جنب مع الـsds/2 ولكن sds/2 ولكن لايكتمل ليعمل عمل برنامج الـgraitec الا بهذا الملف الملحق وانا الاحظه في فيديوهات تعليمية غير واضحة لمي اتمكن من الوصول اليه فيا حبذا اذا توفر لديك السبيل الى ذلك مع الشكر الجزيل . 
 

​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ويسعدنى اهتمامكم بهذا الكورس فعلاً

انا قمت بالتسجيل إلى الجزء السابع فعلا
وإن شاء الله : فى خلال أسبوعين أو ثلاثة سأتمم المستوى الأول وسأقوم برفعه وهو يتكون من 16 جزء كما قلت بمقدمة الكورس ، فراجعوها هنا 

https://www.facebook.com/MasriTV/posts/10203232278998453

وسأرفع شروح أكثر من 20 برنامج تخص المهندسين المدنى و المعمارى و غيرهم من المهتمين بعالم الجرافيك و المونتاج
راجعوا هذا الرابط

https://www.facebook.com/MasriTV/photos/a.1483588938519240.1073741828.1475564935988307/1489386464606154/?type=1


... لكن نسأل الله التوفيق والسداد دائماً

وسترون الخير قريبا بإذن الله 
م. محمد المصري​


----------



## احمد تفاحة (21 مايو 2014)

هل الريفيت يستطيع تصميم العناصر الانشائية مثلما يستطيع التحليل الانشائي


----------



## احمد تفاحة (21 مايو 2014)

هل برنامج الريفيت يقوم بتصميم العناصر الانشائية ام التحليل فقط


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (21 مايو 2014)

احمد تفاحة قال:


> هل برنامج الريفيت يقوم بتصميم العناصر الانشائية ام التحليل فقط



الريفيت يقوم بالرسم النمذجي ثم يحلل باستخدام وبمساعدة برامج التصميم مثل الروبوت
وهذه العملية أسهل بكثير من الرسم على الاتوكاد ثم عمل ال mesh اللازمة للتحليل فى برامج التصميم مثل الساب مثلا
والريفيت مع الروبوت والاستراكشر ديتالينج مجموعة جيدة جدا يمكن عمل اشياء احترافية كثيرة جدا
وبإذن الله سوف اتعرض لذلك في شرحي للبرنامج المستوى الثالث
م. محمد المصري​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بكم

​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (21 مايو 2014)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بكم
> 
> ​


آمين وإياكم أخي الكريم


م. محمد المصري​


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (21 مايو 2014)

liza yousif قال:


> السلام عليكم م . محمد
> بعد التحية والاحترام :-
> 1- وجدت في الـ you tube فيديوهات تعليمية تخص موضوع الـ energy ولكن يبدو تطبيقه على الحاسبة الشخصية سيكون صعباً فبالرغم من مواصفة حاسبتي العالية الا ان الـ ram & cpu بدأ بالارتفاع عندما طبقت برامج متقدمة مرتبطة بالرفت ( structure generator وهناك برنامج مهم ملحق تصل اليه من الـ x change اسمه ومعاذ الله من معناه الحرفي prescient design ويهتم بالابنية الصديقة للبيئة .
> 2- يمكنك الدخول في اليو تيوب وكتابة bim method ستحصل على فيديوهات مقدمة عن برنامج الرفت .
> ...




معلومات قيمة وجزاك الله خيرا ونرجو أن نكون على تواصل دائما
ويا حبذا لو تتواصل معي على الصفحة FB.Com/MasriTV


----------



## hopeful 7 (21 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا وفى انتظارك يا هندسة ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد تفاحة (21 مايو 2014)

كيف يتم تنصيب extensions وتثبتها . ارجوا الشرح


----------



## محمود علام (29 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ahmed7788 (30 مايو 2014)

نرجو تكملة رفع الدورة ب 3 levels كلها اعانكم الله على هذا العمل وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (1 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك الله علما على هذه الدورة القيمه جدا وفى انتظارك يا بشمهندس لان اسلوبك متميز بالفعل فى الشرح وانا من متابعيك جيدا


----------



## 22مجدي (9 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس ياريت تكمل باقي الدروس في اقرب وقت


----------



## م/محمد عبدالغني (11 يونيو 2014)

وجزاكم مثله ...
فى طريقي للتسجيل لفيديوهات جديدة ... 
وسأفعلُ إن شاء الله ما بوسعي لذلك ...
والله الموفق والهادي إلى الخير دائمًا

​


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يونيو 2014)

م/محمد عبدالغني قال:


> وجزاكم مثله ...
> فى طريقي للتسجيل لفيديوهات جديدة ...
> وسأفعلُ إن شاء الله ما بوسعي لذلك ...
> والله الموفق والهادي إلى الخير دائمًا
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يونيو 2014)

*الريفيت الانشائى 2014







مشروع ريفيت
my revit project - Download - 4shared - egyptsystem egyptsystem


http://www.4shared.com/file/uD-JNwSHce/__online.html​*



*REVIT 2014 Library


​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 يونيو 2014)

*مشروع فيلا ريفيت*

*مشروع فيلا ريفيت
مشروع فيلا ريفيت
Download - 4shared - egyptsystem egyptsystem​*


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (14 يونيو 2014)

مشكورين يا شباب


----------



## عماد25 (14 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## repentant (15 يونيو 2014)

والله مشكور ..........البحث ف عشر صفحات صعب لكن راح احاول ...هي يوجد level 2 للدروس


----------



## ماجد شرف (2 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
مجهود كبير للمهندس محمد المصرى
جزاك الله خيرا عن كل من استفاد بهذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## deahde2004 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

ارجو من حضرتك طريقة عمل السلالم ؟ وشكرا


----------



## lord_zahed (4 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## zine eddine (4 يناير 2015)

ممكن طربقة رسم بلاطة الهوردي دات الاتحاه و ذات الاتحاهين
حزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elgezawy_arabcont (25 يناير 2015)

نرجو تكملة رفع الدورة ب2 levels


----------



## elgezawy_arabcont (25 يناير 2015)

الرجاء تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## engmedhat2008 (28 يناير 2015)

الباسورد لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (28 يناير 2015)

عندي سؤال رجاءا هل بعد اجراء التصميم الانشائي في الريفيت الانشائي ( بعد الاستعانة بالتحليل ببرنامج الروبوت) يمكن الحصول على الdetailing للنتائج والتسليح بدون الرسم مع الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

